# صلاة المسامحة.........ز



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2009)

صلاة المسامحة

ربي يسوع أطلب منك اليوم أن تسامح كل شخص بحياتي.
أنا أعرف أنك ستعطيني القوه لأسامح.
أشكرك لأنك تحبني أكثر مما أحب ذاتي،
ولأنك تريد سعادتي أكثر مما أرجوها أنا لنفسي.

أنا أسامحك يا إلهي.
أسامحك على كل مرةٍ زار بها الموت عائلتي.
أرجوك حررني بروحك القدوس من قسوتي وإستياءاتي منك
إذ سَمَحتَ بأن تحل بي مصائب وصعوبات وعقابات ظننت أنها منك إذ قال الناس "هذه مشيئة الله". فأصبحتُ قاسياً ومستاءً منك، ونسبت الشر اليك.
سامحني يا إلهي.
إلهي أنا بدوري أسامحك. وأنظر لمحبتك لي.
أرجوك يا أبتِ طهـِّر قلبي وعقلي الآن باسم إبنك يسوع المسيح.
أنا أسامح أمي.
أسامحها على كل المرات التي آذتني فيها وأساءت إلي وغضبت مـنـي وعاقـبـتـنـي.
أسامحها على كل مـرةٍ فضلت بها إخوتي وأخواتي علي.
أسامحها على كل مرة نـعـتـتـنـي بكلمة "غــبي" أو "حـمـار" أو "بـشـع"، أو عيرتني أنها تعبت كثيراً من أجلي وأنهم أنفقوا علي المبالغ الهائلة.
أسامحها على كل مرةٍ قالت لي بأني لم أكن مرغوباً به أو أني أتيت بالخطأ وأنها لم تتوقع أن تحبل بي.

ربي أسامح أبي.
أسامحه على عدم دعمه لـي وعلى كل نقص بمحبته تجاهي، وعلى قـلـة اهتمامه بي، وعلى صغر دوره بتربيتي.
أسامحه على قـلـة الأوقات الـتـي قضاها معي وعلى عدم سماحه لي بمرافقتهِ.
أسامحه على سُكرِهِ وعلى جدالاته وخلافاته المتعددة مع أمي وأخوتي.
أسامحه على شدة عقابه الذي كان ينزلهُ بي.
أسامحهُ على سـيرتــه التي تحـرجـنـي.
أسامحه على تغيبـه عن البيت وعلى طلاقه من أمي وغرامياتهِ.
أسامحهُ على الإسم القبيح الذي اخـتـاره لي فعانيت منهُ كثيراً.

ربي أسامح أُخوتي وأَخواتي.
أسامح مَنْ قد رفضني منهم أو كذب علي أو كرهني أو أساء إلي أو نافسني على حب والديَّ لي، بالذات الذين أذوني جسدياً.
أُسامح من عاملني منهم بقسوة وعاقبني أو محا البسمة من حياتي.

ربي إني أسامح زوجي.
أسامحه على فتور حبهِ وضعف عـواطـفـهِ وقلة اهتمامه وعدم دعمهِ وصعوبة التعامل معهُ.
أسامحهُ على هفواتهِ وسـقـطاتـهِ وضعـفـه.
أسامحه بالأخص على تصرفاته وكلماته التي تحرجني وتزعجني وتجرحني.

يسوع أنا أسامح أولادي.
أسامحهم على قلة إحترامهم لي وعدم طاعتهم وعلى فتور حبهم وعدم اهتمامهم ودعمهم وعدم جدارتهم وقلة تـفهـمـهـم.
أسامحهم على عاداتهم السيئة وإبتعادهم عن الكنيسة وعلى أي عمل مزعج يقومون به.

يسوع إني أسامح زوج أمي أو زوجة أبي وجميع أبنائهم.
بالأخص الذين يتعاملون مع عائلتي بدون محبة
أسامحهم على كل الكلمات والتصرفات التي جرحتني وآلمتني.

يسوع ساعدني لأسامح أقربائي.
جدتي وجدي، وعماتي وخالاتي وعمومي واخوالي وأبنائهم وبناتهم. بالأخص كل الذين تدخلوا بعائلتي ونازعوا أهلي على أراضٍ وأملاك، فسببوا نزاعاً بين أبي وأمي.



يسوع ساعدني لأسامح زملائي.
أولئك غير اللطيفين معي.
الذين يتعسون حياتي.
الذين يلقون بمسؤولياتهم علي.
أولئك الذين يثيرون علي الإشاعات ويرفضون التعامل معي ويحاولون سلب مكاني في العمل.

أسامح جيراني.
أسامحهم على منازعتهم لي
أسامحهم على ضجيجهم وإهمالهم لـممتلكاتهم.
أسامحهم على إهمالهم نظافة الحي.
إلهي أسامح كل المختلفين عني بمبادئهم.
أُسامح كل من ينتمي إلى ديانة أو طائفة أخرى.
أسامحهم على مضايقتهم لي وتهجماتهم عليَّ وجدالاتهم معي.
أسامحهم على محاولتهم إرغامي على الإقتناع بوجهة نظرهم. .

ربي أسامح أصدقائي.
أسامح الذين تجاهلوني منهم وأبتعدوا عني.
أولئك الذين لم يدعموني ولم أجدهم عندما كنت بحاجة إليهم.
أسامح أولئك الذين لم يردوا ما استدانوه مني.
أسامح الذين تقوّلوا علي.

ربي يسوع أصلي بالذات من أجل نيل نعمة المسامحة لأكثر مَن تسبب بجرحي وآلمني.
أرغب بأن أسامح الشخص الذي يُعتبَر ألد أعدائي والذي يصعب علي مسامحته والذي قلت إني لن أسامحه أبداً.

ربي أتوسل إليك أن تـســامـحـنـي على كل الجروح والآلام التـي سببتها للآخرين.
بالذات أمي وأبي وشريك حياتي.
أندم خاصة على أعظم ثلاثة جراحات والآلام التي سببتها لكل واحد منهم.
أشكرك يا يسوع لأني تحررت من شيطان عدم المسامحة.
أرجوك أرسل روحك القدوس ليملأني بنورك وأنر كل بؤرة ظلام في عقلي - آمين.


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 مايو 2009)

صلاه جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ثانكس كليمو​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2009)

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك يا كوكى

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى كليموووو صلاة جميلة اوووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## المجدلية (26 مايو 2009)

صلاة جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا +++ سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

swety

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

المجدلية

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*في منتهى الرقة والروعة...*
*الرب يبارك خدمتك حبيبي...*
*صلي معي لأجل قساة القلوب...*
*ميرسي الك...*


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2010)

هابي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2010)

حاضر اخي كريستيان

مشكور لمرورك الكريم

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

صلاه جميله جدا

آمين يا يسوع

فعلا ما أروع المسامحه​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (23 أكتوبر 2010)

صلاة رائعة جدا جدا 
الرب يعطينا نعمه المسامحة 
الرب يلمس قلوبنا ويباركنا
شكرررا كتيرررر كليمووووو 
الرب معاك دائما


----------



## kalimooo (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي لمرورك
يا نور

الرب يباركك


----------



## qwyui (28 أكتوبر 2010)

صلاة رائعة نحتاج من الرب معونة لتنفذها


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2010)

qwyui
صحيح كلامك

الرب يعطينا هذه النعمة


----------

